# Sticky  All photos must be credited and properly sourced



## Yellow Fever

It has came to the our attention that there are many photos not credited properly and that's against the SSC rules and we need to fix it immediately. From now on, all photos must be posted along with either the author's names or direct link to their source or both and Flickr photos follow their rule by using the BB code format only. We don't want to remove the photos but we will if the rule is being ignored. Thank you for your cooperation!


----------



## ikops

It has come to my attention that there are still numerous threads containing pictures without sources. For all those concerned, please act on this or I will make sure that all unsourced pictures will go away.


----------



## ikops

On a sidenote,

If you have taken the pictures yourselves, please mention so as well.


----------

